# Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen



## Karl Inge S (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habe GAula die letzten 3 Jahre besucht, und ich sollen jahre noch einmal dieser schøne flusse besuchen  Im dieser thema will ich meine photos von Gaula posten, hoffnung andere wird auch.
Hier sind meine raporten von Gaula, im Norwegen sprache aber photos spricht von alle  
2005
Ich war im himmel.... 8.6kg
2006
5.1 kg und ich war glucklisch 
2007
Ich war krank 





My friend Geir had great fun with this 7kg salmon 

Gaula river





Wunschen Sie viele Gaula photos, sagt es hier und ich gibt


----------



## Stonie (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Have a go and show some more pics #6


----------



## Karl Inge S (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

2005:


----------



## Karl Inge S (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Meine 5.1kg von 2006


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Fantastic photos, you must be alucky guy to live in such a countryside.


----------



## Karl Inge S (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

>Its about 1000km from me to Gaula  But I visit one week every summer, and I cant wait till this years trip....


----------



## Karl Inge S (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

My friend Lars gets a nice small salmon in 2007




Notice the fish in the surface here




The current helps the fish




Safe netting, he`s done it before!




Congrats- now for a drink


----------



## Karl Inge S (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

If you are going to Gaula, its nice to know how big the river is- that you can fin here:

Waterflow Gaula and other rivers in Mid-Norway (Trondelag)

Also most other rivers in Norway can be found on the page:

Western Norway

Northern Norway

Eastern Norway


----------



## Karl Inge S (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

My report for 2008 will be ready in a few days. I will post extra pictures in this thread continously after its been released


----------



## "Tarm7" (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Hi Karl,

indeed brillant photos. Please show some more. 
Some friends and me are going to mandal in september  (30.08.-06.09, Our house is in Zone 2) If you have already been there, it would be very kind of you, if you can give me useful information. Especially  i need to know  some  useful things about spin-fishing. 

Beside of that, last year i  have been to hordaland  and one day to "your" river etne. It was the first of june, but also the last day of our hollyday, so there was no possibility of salmon-fishing for me. But i am sure, i`ll return because it s so beautiful overthere. My girlfriend also has been diving in together with some nice people from a diving-base from   haugesund. It must have been wonderful.

So, hat det bra

Philipp


----------



## Karl Inge S (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

More photos will come 

I hvae never been to Mandalselva but know people who have fished there a lot. I will make som inquiries and answer you in this thread.


----------



## Karl Inge S (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

From what I`ve been told all of Mandalselva is good for spin-fishing. People often use lures like Møresilda, Toby, Buch or spinners. Worms are also popular.


----------



## "Tarm7" (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Thanks a lot Karl,

so i ll try my best. I think most of the time i ll try worm (on the ground) with a nice red string bound at the hook (think i saw some norwegian people doing that at the etne on first of june last year).

Another question: How strong has the line to be (monofile). Is 25 enough or should i better take 30?? How long has the fiskestang to be at less? 3,00m enough?

Best regards 
Ha det bra

Philipp


----------



## Karl Inge S (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Depends on which part of Sone 2 I guess. But in genereal in a river the size of Mandalselva where the salmon typhically is 1.5-3kg rod with cating weight around 10-30gram and 0.30line should do the trick.

9-10ft should do ok, for wormfishing its always an advantage with a long rod.


----------



## "Tarm7" (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Ok, thank you very much for the information. I ll do my best and give you a little feedback when i am back from mandal.

Kind regards 
Philipp


----------



## Karl Inge S (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

My friend Geir catching a beautiful 5kg salmon at our trip to Gaula this year


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

AWESOME thats the only thing I can say#6


----------



## Norlyr (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Really great fish!

Please give us more pictures of your Gaula-Trip


----------



## Karl Inge S (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

This years Gaula-report is out 
http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/683/29/lang,no/

It in Norwegian but the photos speak for themselves 

I will post more pictures in this thread soon.


----------



## Karl Inge S (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

More pictures


----------



## Norlyr (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Great pictures and great fish!

Laks up to 16kg |bigeyes

Tusen takk for your report #6


----------



## Karl Inge S (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Thank you for feedback 

More pictures will come but its like 28-30celsius here at daytime so I have to go fish to avoid heatstroke


----------



## Karl Inge S (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

We didnt know how big the fish was until it was to late to change our mind...lol. I should have tailed this one!






Eggafossen





This caught my 7,2kg salmon


----------



## Karl Inge S (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

More pics of my 8.9kg fly-salmon 


























*GAULA 2008*​


----------



## Jirko (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

congratulation karl inge #6


----------



## "Tarm7" (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Congratulation, what a beautiful fish it is!


----------



## Karl Inge S (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Vielen dank tarm und jirko 

After the weekend-more pictures


----------



## Karl Inge S (4. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Beautiful morning sky





Rainbow and morningdew over the field





Got the job done


----------



## Karl Inge S (7. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Action i Gaula 

Jon has hooked a salmon, Rolf is running for the net





Fish showing off





Its not big





Safe


----------



## "Tarm7" (7. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Can not wait to see more....so please more of this outstanding pictures.
Kind regards  
Tarm

P.s. Watching this, I always start counting the days (3 weeks) going to madalselva.....


----------



## Karl Inge S (7. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Good news for you then- there are reports of the smaller salmon finally starting to arrive southern Norway in decent numbers these days


----------



## "Tarm7" (11. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Yes, that sounds good....Thanks for telling me. Have nice week.
Best regards 
Tarm


----------



## Karl Inge S (17. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*



"Tarm7" schrieb:


> Yes, that sounds good....Thanks for telling me. Have nice week.
> Best regards
> Tarm



Heres a report from last week, Mandalselva:
http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/index.php?showtopic=37459&hl=


----------



## "Tarm7" (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Can not find words for this. It is overwhelming........
Thanks a lot.
Best Regards 
Tarm


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gaula- Trøndelag, Norwegen*

Thanks für the link!
Is ist wirklich wunderful dort.


----------

